# #TshirtTuesday: Teyleen



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello again!

It's a beautiful Tuesday and it's time to bring you our newest episode of our #TshirtTuesday series!

This time discover *Teylee*! A really cool clothing brand that believes that a mind-blowing design is what you need to succeed! 

Moreover, we’re also glad to let you know you can apply the promo code *Printsome10* when you get your t-shirts to *get 10% off*! Wow!

Find it out more here! --> *http://printso.me/TeyleenTT*


























Hope you like it and have an awesome day


----------

